# to google



## rominetimma

This has been bothering me for a little while now, so I figured I would ask:

In English, people say things like, "He *googled* it last night," "She *will google* it later," "*I am going to google* it," etc. (I'm sure there are other nouns that we use as verbs, but Google comes to mind first.) 

In Spanish, what would one say? "*Usas* (el) *Google*," "Lo *buscas* en *Google*," "*Buscará* los fotos en *Google* luego," etc. Is that how 'Google' and others would be used in Spanish, because no one tries to conjugate Google, right?

Moderator's note: two threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## coro

rominetimma said:
			
		

> because no one tries to conjugate Google, right?


Yep, they do , but I guess it must sound terrible to a lot of people.

Do a google search for "He estado googleando" and you'll see.

I guess the less contrived version of that sentence would be "He estado buscando en Google".


----------



## rominetimma

Really?? Interesting; "No puedo trabjar ahora misma, estoy googleando," "Ella googl(e)a para tarea de la escuela." 

So then, is it an -ar, -er, or -ir verb? Let me go Google 'He estado googleando' now.


----------



## coro

It's an -ar verb. 

The usual way to "fabricate" verbs in Spanish is to add *-ear.*

Another example would be "escanear" (to scan) ...although that one is accepted by the RAE dictionary. I doubt that "googlear" ever will be, lol.


----------



## rominetimma

Neat. So then it would be 'googleo', 'googlea', 'googlean', googleé' etc?


----------



## coro

Yep, spot on. But I think that conjugating an _invented_ verb like "googlear" probably sounds bad to a lot of people, so I guess it would be better to say "Busqué en Google", "Hice una búsqueda en Google", or whatever, instead.
Wait for some native opinions anyway.


----------



## rominetimma

Maybe better if written only then. Yeah, some natives' opinions could be good.


----------



## Sidd

Ok, I have to say one of the things I like most about english is how nouns are used as verbs sometimes. Apart from google, which is a perfect example,I always have troubles trying to find a word in spanish for saying "I *treasure* this moments" or "you have to *master *it" for instance.

However it doesn't sound good in spanish (not for me, at least) it sounds as spanglish. 

So, as sad as it is  if you want to speak proper spanish you should always use a verb with the noun.


----------



## rominetimma

Google was the only one that came to my mind, but 'to treasure' and 'to master' aren't really verbs, I never noticed. Thanks for all the info. 

T


----------



## tim fullbright

I was wondering how spanish is handling this word.

First of all, how is it pronounced in spanish? If it is pronounced as the
english speakers would, then does the spelling of the word change? (in 
printed media etc.)

If spelling stays the same as in English, then is it googlar or googler or
googlir in verb form? If you need to say "Si hubieras googlido 'X', habrias
sabido ..." how would you say it? how would you spell it? googlado? 
googlido? or guglido? guglado?

are there other popular google derivatives in the language? maybe  
googlito (smaller cuter search engine? ), googlon (mother of all search
engines? ) or how about googlazo (what could that possibly mean) etc.
. Anyways you get the question (I hope)

maybe I should have *googled *these questions before posting them here. 
I better go do some *googling *now.


----------



## Lalajuela

In Spanish, I don't always specify the fact that I'm using Google as a search engine. I just saying I'm doing a "búsqueda por internet" OR if I do specify, I would say I need to "buscar algo por internet en Google" (not changing the word or pronunciation). It might not be as fun as your versions, but it's what works for me Not sure it helps at all, but that's my version!


----------



## HyphenSpider

> First of all, how is it pronounced in spanish?


 
Over here we pronounce it "gúguel", with a Spanish accent.



> does the spelling of the word change? (in printed media etc.)


 
No, the spelling stays the same.



> If spelling stays the same as in English, then is it googlar or googler or
> googlir in verb form? If you need to say "Si hubieras googlido 'X', habrias
> sabido ..." how would you say it? how would you spell it? googlado?
> googlido? or guglido? guglado?


 
Are you serious? You have a verb which means "to look up in Google"?  



> are there other popular google derivatives in the language? maybe googlito (smaller cuter search engine? ), googlon (mother of all search engines? ) or how about googlazo (what could that possibly mean) etc.QUOTE]
> 
> No!


----------



## Fernando

The usual casual pronunciation is as in Spanish "gúguel" (/'gugel/).

The common (informal) verb I use is "guglear", and the derivation as in any verb ending in -ar.


----------



## alc112

I read that in the next version of DRAE will be "guglear" included as a new word (verb).
I pronounce it "gugle"


----------



## HyphenSpider

> The usual casual pronunciation is as in Spanish "gúguel" (/'gugel/).


 
Sí, eso es lo que quería decir yo al escribir "goog*e*l"

Di por hecho que la gente leería "gúguel", pero lo cierto es que me equivoqué: de ahí se puede leer cualquier cosa menos eso.

Pido disculpas si ha habido algún malentendido.* La pronunciación correcta es, como dijo Fernando, "gúguel".*


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina usualmente se pronuncia /'gugel/ como describió Fernando, y también /'gugle/.

Lo usual es decir "buscar en Google". No he oido "guglear", pero quizás los adolescentes sean los más dados a adoptar estos usos.

[Yo extraño Infoseek  ]


----------



## HyphenSpider

> En la Argentina usualmente se pronuncia /'gugel/ como describió Fernando.


 
Una cosa... ¿decir que se pronuncia /'gugel/ no podría llevar a confusión? Lo digo porque si no sabes como se pronuncía podrías pensar que es /'goodzel/, no?



> Lo usual es decir "buscar en Google". No he oido "guglear", pero quizás los adolescentes sean los más dados a adoptar estos usos.


 
Yo soy adolescente y no lo había oído en mi vida  . Incluso diría que, si alguien usara "guglear" por aquí, se reirían de él.


----------



## Honeypum

Totalmente de acuerdo con Alec... es "guguel" y buscar en "guguel"

Saludos. 

Por cierto, lo de "guglear" es más común en España que en Latinoamérica, ya lo he oído en varias ocasiones..


----------



## Ikarus

Yo lo pronuncio "gugl" o "gogl", no "guguel"
Aunque suena parecido, ver escrito "guguel" me suena como raro.


----------



## aleCcowaN

HyphenSpider said:


> Una cosa... ¿decir que se pronuncia /'gugel/ no podría llevar a confusión? Lo digo porque si no sabes como se pronuncía podrías pensar que es /'goodzel/, no?
> 
> 
> 
> Yo soy adolescente y no lo había oído en mi vida  . Incluso diría que, si alguien usara "guglear" por aquí, se reirían de él.


Quizá tienes razón en que debimos aclarar que lo que va entre / / es escritura fonética. Pensé que al poner "gúguel" podía acarrearle alguna confusión a Tim, aunque sé que es muy inteligente e instruído. 

Por lo que veo, la pronunciación no es estable ni siquiera dentro de un mismo país. Tenemos tres versiones de cuatro argentinos. Sólo puedo aclarar que en los programas locales de TV sobre computación e Internet se lo suele pronunciar "gúguel" /'gugel/. El pronunciarlo /'gu:gəl/ o /'gʊgəl/ (no sé cuál es la forma correcta en inglés) se consideraría un poquitín pretencioso, aunque es cierto que pronunciamos la /ə/ como una /e/ breve y descuidada.


----------



## juanma51

In Venezuela we pronounce it gugel (with emphasis on the "u")  but we write google. There is no equivalent to the verb google (I'll google it), we say "lo voy a buscar en google" but some people will jokingly say guglear and those that have never heard it smile.


----------



## Fernando

Se me olvidado otra opción: Guguelizar.


----------



## Sallyb36

HyphenSpider said:


> Over here we pronounce it "gúguel", with a Spanish accent.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the spelling stays the same.
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you serious? You have a verb which means "to look up in Google"? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are there other popular google derivatives in the language? maybe googlito (smaller cuter search engine? ), googlon (mother of all search engines? ) or how about googlazo (what could that possibly mean) etc.QUOTE]
> 
> No!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we do, to google.
Click to expand...


----------



## McMax

I love the way in which almost any noun can easily be turned into a verb in English 

You have to remember, *tim fullbright*, that that's not the case in Spanish.

Take for instance "e-mail". English speakers have quicklly turned that into a verb, and way before that, "mail" (post), while we still say "send by mail/e-mail"


----------



## guardabarranco

McMax said:


> I love the way in which almost any noun can easily be turned into a verb in English
> 
> You have to remember, *tim fullbright*, that that's not the case in Spanish.
> 
> Take for instance "e-mail". English speakers have quicklly turned that into a verb, and way before that, "mail" (post), while we still say "send by mail/e-mail"



That's true. Do you yahoo? To pizza! (To have pizza) Are you going to pizza? Vas a comer pizza? (Es una broma!


----------



## henler

Yo digo guglear, pero escribo googlear.


----------



## hfranco

Sidd said:


> Ok, I have to say one of the things I like most about english is how nouns are used as verbs sometimes. Apart from google, which is a perfect example,I always have troubles trying to find a word in spanish for saying "I *treasure* this moments" or "you have to *master *it" for instance.
> 
> However it doesn't sound good in spanish (not for me, at least) it sounds as spanglish.
> 
> So, as sad as it is  if you want to speak proper spanish you should always use a verb with the noun.



Hey, man! Have you ever heard the Spanish verbs "atesorar" or "dominar"? LOL

G'bye


----------



## María Madrid

I think Sidd is simplyifing a bit too much. It's true you can't create a verb out of a noun just by adding -ear and assume that is correct, English is a lot more flexible for that, but we do have lots of verbs related to nouns or even adjectives (agosto>agostar; rojo>enrojecer). Sometimes you just have to choose a different wording to express the same idea, rather than attempting a literal translation. 

One new "fake" verb is chatear, from chat. Chatear originally means "tomar chatos" (chato= small glass of wine glass) and now people use it for internet chatting. 

The main problem is that the Spanish correct alternative is always longer than the Spanglish version that's why a lot of people who are not very careful about the way they speak prefer to go for the shortest alternative. When it comes to technical vocabulary it is quite understandable to do so, though. Like escanear, I wouldn't know what else to say. Saludos,


----------



## tropicalblonde

"*Googlear*" is used in spanish, as well as *escanear, chatear* and even *printear* (there are some that also use *downloadear*, but if you ask me that sounds weird)... so as you can see all those fake verbs normally end in  *-ear


*


----------



## María Madrid

At least in Spain we say imprimir, not printear. And bajarse, not downlodear (never heard that before). Subir for upload. Saludos,


----------



## Outsider

Some previous threads: 

google in Spanish
google
Google o guglear

Good style is to avoid using the word "Google" as anything other than a proper noun, because it's the name of a corporation, and because it can't be easily adapted into the Spanish language (well, not without a spelling change). But informally you will find it conjugated and used as a verb.


----------



## hfranco

María Madrid said:


> At least in Spain we say imprimir, not printear. And bajarse, not downlodear (never heard that before). Subir for upload. Saludos,



Hmmm, this is the same in Colombia: "imprimir"; but we say both "bajar" and "descargar"... and I hope it will be that way forever, especially when I try to figure how "printear" or -worst- "dounloadear", could sound, LOL


----------



## organist

In English there appears to be a verb based on an acronym, namely, the verb "t*o SMS*"

I am going to SMS you.
I SMS'ed him
Will you SMS me tomorrow?
I would have SMS'ed him if I had had my phone with me. 

In Spanish:

SMSear?


----------



## rominetimma

I see how -ear and using English words/nouns as verbs sort of lesson the 'fine-ness' (there's a word I'm looking for but can't find..) of Spanish, and sometimes just doesn't make sense.

Along with SMS, there's TXT. I'll TXT you – 'Te TXTearé' ?... I guess it could even be 'text', but that seems more homonymous than anything....

Oh, and IM – Instant Message. '¿Me has IMeado?'

In French, they use 'faire du/de. . .'/"hacer de. . ." to make verbs without making new verbs. But does "Hacer de/IM" make any more sense than "IMear" ?


----------



## mrgshelton

Hello, all.

Oh my goodness!

So, to "Google yourself" (hacer una búsqueda Google de su propio nombre) ¿sería *googlearse*?  "Pasé la tarde googleándome y no encontré nada."


----------



## María Madrid

hfranco said:


> Hmmm, this is the same in Colombia: "imprimir"; but we say both "bajar" and "descargar"...


Yup, we also say descargar in Spain.



organist said:


> In English there appears to be a verb based on an acronym, namely, the verb "t*o SMS*"
> 
> In Spanish: SMSear?


Enviar/mandar/pasar (forward) un sms. Same applies for e-mail, mandar/recibir/pasar un mail. We don't really feel the need to use every noun as a verb! 



mrgshelton said:


> So, to "Google yourself" (hacer una búsqueda Google de su propio nombre) ¿sería *googlearse*? "Pasé la tarde googleándome y no encontré nada."


I do hope no one says that! Never heard it anyway. Me pasé la tarde buscándome en Google. Saludos,


----------



## xenon

organist said:


> In English there appears to be a verb based on an acronym, namely, the verb "t*o SMS*"
> 
> I am going to SMS you.
> I SMS'ed him
> Will you SMS me tomorrow?
> I would have SMS'ed him if I had had my phone with me.


I think the vast majority of English speakers would just use the verb "to text" in those sentences!


			
				María Madrid said:
			
		

> I do hope no one says that! Never heard it anyway. Me pasé la tarde buscándome en Google. Saludos


"I spent the afternoon Googling myself" would sound pretty bad (and possibly smutty) in English too.


----------



## Hector Ortiz

Yo vivo en la zona central de México, y aquí que se pronuncia principalmente "gogle" y a veces "gug-l". Se escribe "google".


----------



## Outsider

See also the thread Googlear.


----------



## The Lol

Hector Ortiz said:


> Yo vivo en la zona central de México, y aquí que se pronuncia principalmente "gogle" y a veces "gug-l". Se escribe "google".



Yo soy del noroeste de México e igualmente pronuncio "gógle", aunque la verdad evito pronunciar o decir esta palabra (Google), primero, porque su pronunciación correcta (algo parecido a _gugl_) me suena rara y cuando escucho a alguien hispanohablante decirlo así suena un poco chistoso, además me es difícil pronunciarla; y segundo, porque tampoco me gusta pronunciarla mal, es decir, pronunciarla como "gógle". 
Así que como dijeron antes, me limito a decir simplemente que "voy a buscar en internet" (que con la popularidad que tiene Google, ya está implícito que vas a utilizar esta herramienta de búsqueda).


----------



## Custodio

Me parece que el uso se inscribe en las costumbres más generalizadas. Por ejemplo, en Argentina, se tiende a pronunciar tal como se escribe, como el caso de la gaseosa 'Orange Crush', que se lee 'oranje cruch'.
En varios países, se tiende a hacer una adaptación local del nombre, incluso cambiándolo por otro más familiar (incluso pasa en inglés, donde he oído a varios norteamericanos decir 'gugú', sólo para el navegador).
Pero en la mayoría, se tiende a pronunciar según la lengua original del vocablo, naturalmente respetando la fonética española: a veces suena más cursi dar la pronunciación original correcta de cada vocablo, pues tiene fonemas ajenos al español.
Así, la gaseosa se lee 'oranch crach' y otra será 'seven ap' (a diferencia de la costumbre argentina que lee 'up'). 
Consecuente con esa costumbre, google, se leerá 'gugl' y quienes lo llevan a verbo dirán 'guglear', aplicando las reglas generales de esa costumbre.
Como nota, me parece que sería bueno discriminar en los post los dos sonidos de la G, con formas universales, poniendo por ejemplo, gúguel y gújel, que evita las confusiones de quienes no conocen la jerga lingüística.


----------



## masonhuang

Good Thread.

That is the place where i can get the idea of studying spanish languages.

Who knows how to start for the one which are totally unkown to the languages.i mean self study? is it possible?  and of course,i should buy some test books,and tapes for listening.

Mason


----------



## gameguy500

If you want to learn Spanish (assuming you live in the USA), your local community college will likely have free or low-priced spanish classes.  It generally takes 5 or more years to learn a language by this route.  I have also heard of computer programs that can teach you a language (A+ Spanish, Rosetta Stone etc.) but they usually don't work as well.  Last, some colleges allow people to take classes online.  My sister took some math courses back when she was in high school, so I assume you can take spanish too.

(I know it's off subject, but he asked first)


----------



## jorgew90

Hola a todos. Esta es la primera vez que escribo en un foro y sólo quería decir que yo nunca he oído la expresión "downloadear" y que printear también suena bastante extraño porque el español tiene su propio verbo.


----------



## rominetimma

¡Bienvendio al foro! 

Descargar y imprimir, ¿sí? Ahora, estoy más sabio, y sé que el español tiene sus propios verbos que suenan mejor que los americanismos (yo comencé este hilo). Pero imagino que el español que usa estas palabras extrañas sería lo de Mexico, puesto que está debajo de los Estados Unidos, y los mexicanos y nosotros influimos nuestros idiomas.


----------



## nanocho

Evidentemente en español solo se le añade "ear" al sustantivo y listo se obtiene un verbo como "googlear". Sin embargo al igual que en ingles solo existe en el argot popular, por que al igual que en ingles se debe decir "buscar en google" = "google search".

Por otro lado igual el "daounlodear" o "printear" yo les utilizado por que es la papabra que se me viene a la cabeza, pero se debe decir "bajar o descargar" o "imprimir".

Saludos


----------



## jorgew90

Hola rominetimma! 

Me parece que tienes razón. Pero se usa no sólo en México sino también en las grandes comunidades hispanas de los EE.UU. como Miami. Yo hasta he escuchado gente decir "vacumar la carpeta" queriendo decir "vacuum the carpet. A pesar de que en lingüística se enseña que uno no debe criticar las formas de expresión de una comunidad linguística, eso suena muy feo. Y con respecto a lo que dice nanocho, creo que ya google ha sido aceptado como verbo, por lo menos Estados Unidos.


----------



## Sidd

hfranco said:


> Hey, man! Have you ever heard the Spanish verbs "atesorar" or "dominar"? LOL
> 
> G'bye



Me parece diferente que tengan la misma raíz a que sean exactamente la misma palabra. Igualmente creo que "dominar" no es lo mismo que "master", pero eso es tema para otro hilo. En general no me gustan las respuestas que acuden a la frase sencilla y graciosa para intentar rebatir el argumento de otro, es por lo que prefiero reddit a digg. Aunque yo he pecado de éso también en el pasado ahora ya me he reformado. 
Por último, decir que el sufijo -ear para crear un verbo a mí me suena raro en español y creo que es más una influencia del inglés. De hecho, son muy comunes los anglicismos: chatear, ripear, postear, trolear, etc.


----------



## Giancarlo D

Bueno, desde la perspectiva que dan los cinco años que han pasado desde el último mensaje de este hilo, he visto como gúgel y guglear se ha establecido completamente en el uso común, como en su tiempo chatear, linkar (no linkear), postear, resetear, ripear ... Esto en Madrid (España) incluso en ambiente de cincuentones, como yo, aunque sean ajenos a la informática.
En ambiente informático, donde trabajo, se "verbea" y "espanglishea" cualquier cosa (de hecho así demuestras que eres un experto). En particular, me encantan "metodología _ayáil_" (ágil o agile), "_popular_ la base de datos" (populate the dababase), "_pinear_" (meter el _pin_), "_flashear_" (cargar una memoria EPROM o flash entera), "estar _enfocado_" (estar concentrado), "estar fuera del _escope_ del proyecto" (out of scope) y "la _deadline_" (pronunciado tal como se lee en español). Se me olvidaba: "esos datos no son _readables_ porque están _garbled_", pronunciado a la española.
Pero imagino que las palabras y expresiones que me hacen gracia ahora, serán términos comunes en el futuro.

Una pregunta para los anglófonos: ¿cómo se pronuncia google en inglés? ¿[*ˈgʊ**gl*] o  [*ˈgʊ**gɒl*] o ambos? 

Gracias y ciao


----------

